# ND Fall Turkey Licenses Remain



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Fall Turkey Licenses Remain, Online Apps Available

The 2009 fall wild turkey lottery has been held and more than 2,600 licenses remain in 15 units. Unsuccessful applicants who applied online will have a refund issued directly to their credit card.

Remaining licenses are issued on a first-come, first-served basis. Hunters are allowed a maximum of 15 licenses for the fall season.

Resident and nonresident hunters can apply online, or print out an application to mail, at the Game and Fish Department website, gf.nd.gov. Paper applications will be at license vendors the week of Aug. 3.

The fall turkey season runs from Oct. 10 - Jan. 10, 2010.

Licenses remain for the following units: Unit 03, Benson and Ramsey counties and a portion of Pierce County, 171 licenses; Unit 04, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties south of Interstate 94, 75; Unit 06, Bowman County, 17; Unit 13, Dunn County, 412; Unit 17, portions of Billings and Golden Valley counties north of Interstate 94, 450; Unit 19, Grant and Sioux counties and a portion of Morton County, 49; Unit 25, McHenry County and portions of Pierce and Ward counties, 297; Unit 27, McKenzie County, 320; Unit 30, a portion of Morton County, 154; Unit 31, Mountrail County, 22; Unit 44, Slope County, 161; Unit 45, Stark County, 82; Unit 51, Burke County and portions of Renville, Bottineau and Ward counties, 155; Unit 98, Burleigh, Emmons and McLean counties, 106; and Unit 99, Mercer and Oliver counties, 160.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

> Hunters are allowed a maximum of 15 licenses for the fall season.


Holy Sh%t!!!!!

thats a lot of turkey tags, however if u wait until december when they group up you may be able to shoot 15 in 2 shots!!! :beer:


----------

